# What dovetail jig too buy



## OttomanHongo (Jul 2, 2009)

I operate a small furniture/cabinet shop and have been receiving a lot of requests for dovetail drawers. In the past i had them done out of house. I can now justify investing in a jig to make them my self and wonder if anyone has any insight the best dovetail jig available for that application. I need a durable unit that has some of the versatility of a Leigh D4R. I am not looking to make mass quantity of drawers but want something that once set up can help me produce what i need without messing around. I don't have the space for a big pneumatic machine. I need something durable and efficient and it seem right know i am leaning torward the D4R. Any insight or reviews would help thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi OttomanHongo

I recommend the Katie jig, you will be amazed how fast and easy you can make dovetail drawers..

Almost no setup time, put the bit in place, set it, put dovetails in place right out the shipping box,that fast...and they always come out dead on every time no fire wood ..

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
New Katie Jig w/Bars-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood

==========




OttomanHongo said:


> I operate a small furniture/cabinet shop and have been receiving a lot of requests for dovetail drawers. In the past i had them done out of house. I can now justify investing in a jig to make them my self and wonder if anyone has any insight the best dovetail jig available for that application. I need a durable unit that has some of the versatility of a Leigh D4R. I am not looking to make mass quantity of drawers but want something that once set up can help me produce what i need without messing around. I don't have the space for a big pneumatic machine. I need something durable and efficient and it seem right know i am leaning torward the D4R. Any insight or reviews would help thank you.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

*Akeda*

You may want to check out the Akeda as well. Lots of versatility. Adjustability in 1/8" (or metric) increments. One hand clamping. Very fast and easy to set up. Great dust collection. The router rests on the jig body not the fingers.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

My 2 cents is #13 in this thread. Dovetail jigs -- once again - Sawmill Creek

Jim


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

I second the Akeda. It is the best jig I have ever used. Simple and intuitive. I only wish I had purchased it sooner.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Liegh for me also*

I am a huge fan of the Leigh jigs and currently have the D4R in my shop. I have tried others but keep coming back to the Leigh because of its overall ease of use, flexibility, accuracy and quality. I have a full review of this jig (and others) on my site with photos and video but as I understand it I can't post links on here yet. Ther reviews are easy to find on my site though.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Link to Tom's review for those interested.

Leigh D4R Dovetail Jig - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This was a dovetail jig I'd never come across before, although Prazi is well enough known. My small Hobbymat lathe was sold as the Prazimat in the US.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/docs/prazi.pdf

Seems a bit dear (USD106) for what it is.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I tried the new Porter Cable 16" Omnijig. After three days of fooling around with it, I gave up. Priot to this purchase I was using a little Porter Cable 4212 with good results. But it can't do variable finger spacing, sSo I bought the new Omnijig. Maybe it's just me or maybe it's the jig.... The concept is good, but it needs to be re-engineered. How disappointing!


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Can I buy something that in European Union ?
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System


----------

